# Bland diet recipe request



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello! I want to stop giving my dog Canidae because he's having major gastric distress. I've been recommended to stop the Canidae and give him a bland diet for a few days and then slowly work the new food in. Therefore Iwanted to see if I could get a SIMPLE bland diet recipe. I am NOT a cook and need something that I can do quickly and without much fuss.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Boiled chicken and brown rice is generally the main diet recommended for sensitive tummy issues.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not sure it's brown rice, but white rice and don't know if it really matters!


----------



## Jem (Dec 17, 2009)

we tell clients here to do boiled chicken or hamburger, and boiled white rice, equal parts of each for a few days... I have even done it for my own dog and mixed in kibble after a couple of days.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

We've done the boiled chicken/hamburger advice too.

For some reason now my vet is suggesting a fast and yogurt, then reintroduce the food with yogurt.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

but yogurt is dairy and dogs generally can't handle much dairy...


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

I think yogurt is recommended because of the live bacteria cultures it contains.
So, it should be a plain fat-free yogurt and just a spoonful, not a whole lot.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, the cultures outweigh the lactose, so the doc just said.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I've been recommended pumpkin, and it works with my dogs. When their stools got a bit soft, I'd mix in some pumpkin with their food, or if they ate something bad, I'd cut out the food and give them just a meal of about one-two tablespoons of pumpkin. Never tried the bland diet, actually, but was prescribed a bland kibble for Amaya when she had really bad diarrhea. It did NOTHING for her.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd say a chicken leg quarter is a pretty bland diet.....
And easy. 
No cooking required!! 
:wink::smile::biggrin:


*ETA*: The problems you've been having sound awfully similar to the way my Corgi started out. I know the meat and rice thing is recommended by a lot of vets, but these are the same vets recommending science diet for heaven's sake, so why do we listen to them on it and what makes this recommendation any more credible than SD?
I personally would not want to give something as carb heavy as rice or potato, especially with what I know from my experience with Grissom, how sensitive your breed is, and the history of tummy issues you've had with him. I would go with chicken. JUST chicken. Obviously I recommend raw with bone to keep stools solid, but IMO 100% chicken in ANY form (cooked, raw, bone included, bone not included) is going to be far superior than and rice mixture.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah just don't give cooked chicken with the bone in, obviously


----------



## Aready (May 8, 2010)

Of course us raw feeders agree with CorgiPaws. You will get more nutrition from raw chicken and it requires no work...at least on your part


----------

